# what size shoes does your child wear?



## meemee (Mar 30, 2005)

my dd is almost 9 and wears a 7







i am a 9. she is just 2 sizes away from me. she also fits into some of my clothes









she fits into some of my friend's shoes and in some cases dd wears a size bigger than them.


----------



## 4Marmalade (May 4, 2004)

Wow, those are some big feet







. My ds will be 9 soon and he's in a size 3.5 or 4. Dd is 6-1/2 and wears a size 13.


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

DD1 is 8.5 and wears a size 1.5 shoe. She is average height but small feet, my 4y wears a size 12 so not so small!


----------



## velochic (May 13, 2002)

Dd is 9.5. Her shoe size is a 35 European or 3 US. Her feet look big to me for her size. Nothing close to a 7, though!! I wear a 7.5, so your dd could probably wear some of MY shoes!

ETA: sorry, didn't realize you were just wanting shoe size.


----------



## lifeguard (May 12, 2008)

I wear an 11 now & distinctly remember being 9 or 10 & wearing larger sizes than my mom.


----------



## 4evermom (Feb 3, 2005)

Ds started wearing my shoes this spring. He was 9 1/2 yo and kids' size 5 which is the same as a women's size 7.


----------



## meemee (Mar 30, 2005)

oh come on. stories, opinions, criticisms, questions, anything else always welcome. if you edited out anything i'd love to read it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velochic*
> 
> ETA: sorry, didn't realize you were just wanting shoe size.


i think from when dd was what 3 or 4 her shoe size went up every 6 months. and then i think they slowed down probably the last couple of years of maybe once a year.

but yeah this is the time of her growth spurt. she literally can gain 2 inches in a week. i discovered that by accident. her friend went away for a week. before he left they measured themselves (they are 9 days apart in age) and when he came back the difference in height absolutely caught your eyes.


----------



## LynnS6 (Mar 30, 2005)

Ds is 10 and wears a men's size 8 (or a women's size 10).

Dd is 7 and wears a girl's size 4.

We've got big feet in our family. I wore a women's size 10 when I was 10. My feet stayed that size until I had kids. I'm now an 11. I'm expecting ds to top out at a men's 13 or 14. Dd at a women's 10.


----------



## chel (Jul 24, 2004)

During my dd 5th grade yr she went from a size 5 to a 8.5!
Big jump in clothing size. From a 10 to a 14. She's almost in the teen stuff, just no hips to hold the pants up.


----------



## velochic (May 13, 2002)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meemee*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I was just saying what her clothes sizes are and I said that I hope she never wears the same sized clothes that I do now (I'm out of shape). That's all. It wasn't anything, just more info than you were asking for. My dd is a bit smaller than other girls her age, but very strong and healthy, and I was saying that she seems to be more the size of a young 8 yo, rather than someone on their way to 10 and I couldn't imagine her wearing my shoes any time soon.


----------



## LynnS6 (Mar 30, 2005)

OK, I'll give you a story .... when I was 10, I went to buy shoes with my mom. The sales clerk asked what size I wore. I said "10". He looked at me and said "No!" He had to measure my feet before he believed us! Yeah guy, I was 10, but I had big feet.


----------



## meemee (Mar 30, 2005)

wow wait lynn i just realised. your feet were done growing by the time you were 10. wow!!!! and then after kids. woah perhaps dd's will stop growing soon too.

i dont remember by shoe size but i know i think i was done growing by 5th or 6th grade. i was the tallest in lower elementary school and by the end i was one of the shortest .


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

I also remember wearing my mom's shoes in 5th grade, she wore an 8.5, I wore a 9.5 until having kids, 10.5 now. Similar story to meemee about height, tall in elem school, and then never grew after early middle school. I'm 5'5. I think my DD1 will end up around my height, she has my build, just not my huge feet, thank goodness!


----------



## BubbleMa (Sep 24, 2007)

My DD (9) wears a 4 or 4.5. She can fit in my sister's shoes perfectly, and she wears a 6 or 6.5.


----------



## MJB (Nov 28, 2009)

My oldest son is 8.5 and wears a 2 or 2.5. My second is 5.5 and wears a 1.5-- they can wear each others shoes in a pinch. I don't think his feet have grown much in the past 2 years, he's worn out shoes before outgrowing them. He is tall and thin, our shirts are almost the same size (he just got a down vest that I'm totally going to borrow this fall!)


----------



## sleet76 (Jun 2, 2004)

My 8-yo DD is tiny, and wears a size 12.5 - 13. She is still in slim 6 or slim 7, and is only about 46-47 lbs. I am starting to wonder how small she may be as an adult! All three of my kids are small for age. DH and I are on the smaller side of average-ish  (5'8" for him, and 5'4" for me).


----------



## Daffodil (Aug 30, 2003)

My 8/12 year old DD is about a 1, and 5 1/2 year old DS wears about a 12 or 12 1/2. They're small, but so are DP and I, so no surprises there.


----------



## mommy68 (Mar 13, 2006)

My daughter is 9 and wears a shoe size 3/4 depending on the type of shoe. I wear a size 5 shoe. She and I can now share shoes and she is only in the 4th grade. I thought HER feet were big for her age but now I'm seeing that isn't so. lol.


----------



## CJ's mommy (May 27, 2005)

My Ds is 9 1/2 and wears a men's size 7.


----------



## KCMichigan (Jul 21, 2009)

Two almost 6 yr olds.

They were size 11 narrow and 12.


----------



## ~cassie (Aug 31, 2009)

My oldest son is 6 yrs old and can wear a size 1 or 2(a tad big). My niece is 8 and wears a women's size 7.


----------



## Imakcerka (Jul 26, 2011)

Flintstone sized! And she's 8! Though it means nothing in regards to her growth. My brother wears size 11s and is only 5'5... on his tippy toes... and that's obviously adding some height!


----------



## dbsam (Mar 3, 2007)

dd age 7 wears a 4

ds age 7 wears a 3


----------



## JayGee (Oct 5, 2002)

DS is 9 and wears a 6.

DD1 is 7 and wears a 2.

DD2 is 5 and wears a 13.

FWIW, I wear a women's 7.


----------



## meemee (Mar 30, 2005)

wow this blows me away. it looks like for many of you, your feet achieved adult size by 10 (not that its a magic #).

for some reason i believed our feet grow thru the teenage years. but looking back i remember me never changing sizes when i was a teenager.


----------



## -Resque- (Aug 25, 2009)

DSD just turned 8 and wears a size 1. In some brands, she can fit in a 13.5 still.


----------



## kayleesmom (Dec 16, 2004)

my son is 2.5 and is a 9 . my daughter is 4.5 and is in a 11.5 - 12 and my 7 yr old is in a 3.


----------



## greenemami (Nov 1, 2007)

dsd is 10 and wears a women's 8 to 8-1/2. She is very tall for her age though and always has been. Her mom is average height but dad is tall. Dd i 4.5 and wears a 10/11. Ds is 1.5 and wears a 6, I think!


----------



## abeliamama (Feb 5, 2007)

My DD is 11 and wears a 3 or 3 1/2 . DS is 8 and wears a 2 1/2. I wear a women's 6 1/2.

DD will be short, like me. (5ft 1") but DS is taller than a lot of his classmates but I guess his shoe size is smaller than average.


----------



## jayersgould (Jul 19, 2005)

I wore boys' shoes when I was in elementary school because girls' shoes were too narrow. I remember wearing a boys' size 6-1/2 when I was in 7th grade. That is like a women's size 8. I was 12. I started puberty around 9/10 years old. Girls grow up fast, especially in our culture. Nothing to worry about I would say. My 7 year old daughter wears a size 2 (girl's). She was wearing a toddler like 11 last year.


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

My 9-year-old dd wears an adult size 6.


----------



## loraxc (Aug 14, 2003)

My 7.5yo wears a toddler's size 13.5! But she is not really short--40th% for height and weight.


----------



## rhianna813 (Apr 3, 2009)

DS is 7.5 and wears a 1.5 shoe, mostly because he has wide feet. Dad wears a 14 wide... so I have a feeling this is only the beginning!


----------



## Bekka (Nov 20, 2001)

I wear women's size 10.5 (hard to find) mostly. My feet were size 10 when I was 10.

DD is 13, wearing women's 7 or 7.5. Her feet stopped here last year.

DD2 is 11, wearing kids' size 4.5. I'm expecting her feet to get bigger quickly this year.

DS is 7 1/2, and has very short feet--I just bought him 13 1/2.

DD3 is 5, and has tiny feet, wears size 8.5. Size 9 is too big. I have a bag full of size 10 little girl shoes waiting for her to grow! I keep buying shoes...

DD4 is 2 1/2 and has good sized feet--7 1/2 wide.

DH has small feet for a guy; wears about size 8.5 mens (not wide). I have big feet. I'm tall-ish, he's average height. It really makes an odd mix for our kids.


----------



## DaughterOfKali (Jul 15, 2007)

My son is almost 9 yrs old and wears a size 3.


----------



## ashley9742 (Nov 1, 2005)

This is really interesting.

My younger foster daughter is right on her sister's heels growth-wise!

DFD, almost 7, wears size 13

DFD, almost 5, wears size 12


----------



## redpajama (Jan 22, 2007)

My 6.5-year-old wears a 13-1.
My 4.5-year-old wears a 11.5.

My 2-year-old wears an 8.5-9.


----------

